# super bowl thread



## Rusty Shackleford

okay. why the hell is there no super bowl thread already?!?!?!?!!??! get in here and discuss, dammit!

what are you drinking??? strohs light and shots of southern comfort. my lady is makin chili tonight


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

My Lady made chili yesterday so we could have it tonight during the game.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

awesome!


----------



## pirate_girl

That was one heck of a play!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Half time!
Will Springsteen suck??


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I'm waiting on him to start, so I can go pee. I don't wanna miss the commercials.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tenth Avenue Freeze-Out.. Born To Run?? ick..
Think I'll go reheat the pizza lol


----------



## The Tourist

...sounds like he's running out of breath...


----------



## pirate_girl

There you have it folks.. the official Obama Springsteen support message at the Super Bowl "Working On a Dream"-- did you see the choir?
Now.. Glory Days..
I gotta pee now Jerry...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmfao, pg!

hey see max weinberg on drums!!!??? thats my man!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Working on a Dream sucked, Glory Days was good.
His age is showing in the performance.


----------



## BigAl RIP

1 bourbon 1 scotch 1 beer said:


> okay. why the hell is there no super bowl thread already?!?!?!?!!??! get in here and discuss, dammit


  Ok ..... Why do I even care again . I don't waste my time . Watching paint dry is more fun


----------



## pirate_girl

1 bourbon 1 scotch 1 beer said:


> lmfao, pg!
> 
> hey see max weinberg on drums!!!??? thats my man!


He's damn good.
Ever been to a Springsteen concert 1b?* 4 hrs long!*


----------



## rback33

Who cares about the boss???!!! GO STEELERS!!! Picks 6 BABY!!!!!!

30 Minutes to go!!!

James Harrison for President!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Working on a Dream sucked, Glory Days was good.
> His age is showing in the performance.


I thought Steven Van Zandt was showing his age more.


----------



## pirate_girl

rback33 said:


> Who cares about the boss???!!! GO STEELERS!!! Picks 6 BABY!!!!!!
> 
> 30 Minutes to go!!!
> 
> James Harrison for President!!!


Yeah Baby!!!!!


----------



## Cowboyjg

I saw the Boss at the orange bowl....Killer show. Jennifer Hudson is awesome! Springstine was killer...again! Cards need to get their shit together!

Steak sandwiches and onion rings and a little Gentleman Jack...wooo hoooo


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I'm an AFC fan...................




























Unless the Steelers are involved


----------



## k-dog

First I could care less who wins the superbowl, I've pretty much given up on sports because anymore they all seem like WWE wrestling.

I don't know which is worst, the halftime show or the pitiful superbowl.  I just feel like the thing is fixed.  It just has that feel, you know one team dominates then the other one dominates then a breath taking game changing play at the half.  Imagine what would have happen if the refs would have called the holding penalty against the guy holding Kurt Warner's jersey.  Not what the script called for though.  Just like the block in the back by Fitzgerald on Bolden's long catch and run.
Then the announcers try to talk people watching into believing.

Anyone else notice that mostly small market teams made the playoffs (Giants were an exception), is that coincidence or NFL trying to protect its interest?  Big market teams can hold their own during this trying time in the economy.

Ok, I'm done ranting about superbowl.


----------



## rback33

I should give Jerry negative reps for that.... Where is Dawg at? He should be chiming in here.


----------



## pirate_girl

rback33 said:


> I should give Jerry negative reps for that.... *Where is Dawg at?* He should be chiming in here.


He's sitting in a daze, completely involved in the game


----------



## Av8r3400

pirate_girl said:


> Will Springsteen suck??



Yes.

I turned the channel to the Military channel to watch PBY's.  (My late father flew on these in WW2)  A million times more interesting that commie b@stard.


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I turned the channel to the Military channel to watch PBY's.  (My late father flew on these in WW2)  A million times more interesting that commie b@stard.


I was waiting for you to say something like that.. hehe


----------



## rback33

pirate_girl said:


> He's sitting in a daze, completely involved in the game




You should be hearing it at my house! Laced with trash talk and profanity.. playing on 3 tv's and surround sound....

It was so cute... I turned the game on downstairs and asked Hannah if she was going up to her play room. She said yes and asked if I could come help her. I asked her what she needed help with. She says she wants to watch the game upstairs too.... I am so proud!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

rback33 said:


> I should give Jerry negative reps for that.... Where is Dawg at? He should be chiming in here.



He's drunk watching the game


----------



## pirate_girl

haha! ^ go Hannah!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

grrrrrrrr.. it ain't over!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> grrrrrrrr.. it ain't over!!


I know..............and Ben is good tonight


----------



## pirate_girl

can we say........















STEELERS????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes!!!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Congrats Steelers !!!!!

Took a Buckeye to save the day with his catch.


----------



## pirate_girl

6 Super Bowls!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Congrats Steelers !!!!!
> 
> Took a Buckeye to save the day with his catch.


haha..


----------



## rback33

Um... well....



 WOOOOHOOOOOO

That's the cleanest thing I can say now that I have almost calmed down..


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

That was a good game!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Yes it was PB


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

It's hard to beat a 100 yard interception return


----------



## The Tourist

I don't think Holmes' right toe touched the end zone.  It looks like it was up onto the his left foot.


----------



## thcri RIP

I thought the game was good.  Steelers had their time and well so did the Cardinals.  Cardinals were not hot long enough to win.  

While the officiating I thought was pretty good I still think Harrison should have been ejected from the game towards the end.  It would not have changed the outcome but I thought he was more than blatant the way he kept pushing the Cardinal guy around long after the play was over.  He got penalized but I think he should have been ejected.  But then it is hard to eject a guy in the super bowl I guess.


----------



## Big Dog

Needless to say, it was a big day for me. The annual sportsman's club party went great and the topper was a Stillers win. I'm recovering nicely.

Sure is great to be from western PA today!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i walked outside after the game ended and all i hear from blocks away was screamin shoting fireworks and tires spinnin lmao. we know how to celebrate in STYLE here, baby!


----------



## nixon

The Tourist said:


> I don't think Holmes' right toe touched the end zone.  It looks like it was up onto the his left foot.



Take a look at this . It looks like both feet were down to Me . 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYDVUu1VjrY&eurl=http://newsbusters.org/


----------



## thcri RIP

It was called a Touchdown and after review the play stood.  No argument from me.  Cardinals just didn't quite do the job that is all.  They were behind most of the game.


murph


----------



## The Tourist

nixon said:


> It looks like both feet were down to Me


 
The last snippet is the best view.  It appears that the right toe did, in fact, touch.

But all of the other views do not show the right toe.  And as he falls, it appears his right foot rides along on the top of his left.

I should add that I have no emotional capital or money on the game.  I also have a huge HDTV and hi-def from my cable company, and in "real time" you could not make the call with any certainty.

In fact, most camera angles "cut off" his toes, even in slo-mo.

I've seen almost every Super Bowl.  This one was the most exciting.  Many times it's a blow-out by half time.


----------



## Big Dog

The proof is in the shoelaces, when the toes (both feet) contact the ground the laces flare. TOUCHDOWN!


----------



## Doc

but, even if his toes did not touch ....(and I think they did) he was hit by a defender before he hit the ground.  It could be called that he was pushed out of bounds before his feet had the chance to touch.  Either way it's 7 points for the steelers.  
Congrats to all you Steeler fans.  It was a good game.


----------



## The Tourist

Doc said:


> It was a good game.


 
That's what's important.  However, the debates are fun.  There are still people debating the "immaculate reception" because you cannot see if the nose of the ball hit the ground as it was caught.

Hey, if you want 100% agreement, go no farther than seeing Joe Namath.  I mean, he partied his life away, but yikes he looked bad--and fraglie.


----------



## pirate_girl

Franco Harris..



THE Play...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07zsdF0ysP0"]YouTube - Immaculate reception[/ame]


----------



## rback33

Doc said:


> but, even if his toes did not touch ....(and I think they did) he was hit by a defender before he hit the ground.  It could be called that he was pushed out of bounds before his feet had the chance to touch.  Either way it's 7 points for the steelers.
> Congrats to all you Steeler fans.  It was a good game.



Actually Doc, that is not true. They changed the rule this year. There is no longer a force out. You are either in or out.


Yeah Steeler Nation!


----------



## daedong

Yep, the bloody Aussie was just not good enough to get the Cardinals over the line!


----------



## thcri RIP

daedong said:


> Yep, the bloody Aussie was just not good enough to get the Cardinals over the line!




Vin, who was the Bloody Aussie?


----------



## The Tourist

thcri said:


> Vin, who was the Bloody Aussie?


 
I was asking myself the same thing.

Aren't all football players black or Polish?


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5iabxKprBUGjI8SngEaheYZoHAdlg


----------



## The Tourist

He's a punter.  He doesn't actually play football.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5iabxKprBUGjI8SngEaheYZoHAdlg




Thanks PG, job well done.  Vin now I know who you be talking about.


----------



## Doc

rback33 said:


> Actually Doc, that is not true. They changed the rule this year. There is no longer a force out. You are either in or out.
> !



No chit?   I totally missed that.  Guess I'm spending to much time online.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

The Tourist said:


> I don't think Holmes' right toe touched the end zone.  It looks like it was up onto the his left foot.


I thought so too Chico. I saw all the views everyone else did. One of the views had me convinced his right foot was not down.


----------



## The Tourist

OhioTC18 said:


> I thought so too Chico. I saw all the views everyone else did. One of the views had me convinced his right foot was not down.


 
It is now a debate for the ages.

But I must admit, for as many cameras available for the Super Bowl, you'd think that several would be aimed at the plane of the end-zone, the zone's out-of-bounds and floor level to verify feet in bounds.


----------



## rback33

Doc said:


> No chit?   I totally missed that.  Guess I'm spending to much time online.



LOL OR... you are not a big enough football fan.... I am addicted to both...


----------

